# Moving to Erlangen.. Things to bring from India



## ashupavan

WE are from India [Hyderabad City], My Husband has moved to Erlangen , Germany on work permit recently, we [Me and my Infant kid] would also be moving soon once we get the Dependency Visa.

I Need help in how to find good economic Family house / Apartment in Erlangen?
What are the things needed to bring from India?
Things to get for my baby [10 Months old] – Food, Dresses, Medicines, Shoes/ Socks/ Sweaters/warmers
What Are the things I need to bring from India for myself and my Husband[Except for Casual dresses which he already took] – Dresses,food etc.
Cooker, Dosa/Chapathi tava, Chappati rolling pin, Towel, Chargers for all your electronic gadgets, Water Bottle, Tea Powder, Rice, dals, spices, whole garam masala, dhaniya powder, rasam powder are few which I could frame out that would be essential


----------



## ALKB

ashupavan said:


> WE are from India [Hyderabad City], My Husband has moved to Erlangen , Germany on work permit recently, we [Me and my Infant kid] would also be moving soon once we get the Dependency Visa.
> 
> I Need help in how to find good economic Family house / Apartment in Erlangen?
> What are the things needed to bring from India?
> Things to get for my baby [10 Months old] – Food, Dresses, Medicines, Shoes/ Socks/ Sweaters/warmers
> What Are the things I need to bring from India for myself and my Husband[Except for Casual dresses which he already took] – Dresses,food etc.
> Cooker, Dosa/Chapathi tava, Chappati rolling pin, Towel, Chargers for all your electronic gadgets, Water Bottle, Tea Powder, Rice, dals, spices, whole garam masala, dhaniya powder, rasam powder are few which I could frame out that would be essential



What people bring along when moving internationally depends on their personal preferences.

Are we talking a container to be shipped or suitcases?

If you need medicine, take a three month supply if you can and get a report from your doctor to show to your new doctor in Germany.

Cooker?

There should be a cooker in your house/apartment.

Water bottle? Er... sure? (Water bottles and bottled water is available everywhere and tap water is drinking water.)

Are you seriously considering bringing rice and lentils from India?

Why and how much???

Basmati rice is widely available and so are lentils. There should be at least one if not more Indian/Asian grocery shops in Erlangen, they stock spices and masalas.


----------



## SA Feather

You may want to google: erlangen indische spezialitäten
And contact them for specialities you may not get there.


----------



## NorbertV

Search on Google for immobilienscout24 or look in online newspapers for places for rent.
Not sure how big Erlangen is, but you should be ablie to get most of your needs in germany.


----------



## SmartPhone

You get almost everything in Germany.
If you have too much preference then take all masalas and other items.
Pressure cooker is available only at some locations so you can take it.

There are lot of asian stores where you can get Indian items too at premium rates.


----------

